# Wading The Seam



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I wade a lot and always try and find the seam (transition) like a change of depth or an up and down area. I also work transitions from mud to mud & shell, mud to sand, sand to grass, etc. Humps and holes can also produce, a shallow spot on a waist deep flat may hold fish. Wading points is good, and underwater points from a shoreline. On an outgoing tide the trout will lay between the in and out points. Feeder guts onto flats or coves are a no brainer.


----------

